# Good news!



## MikhailsDinos (Sep 25, 2007)

Today something very exciting happened, One of the Litaneutria minor nymphs hatched out. I'm hoping for more over the next few days, So the ootheca are fertile after all. Would anybody want to donate some spring tails?


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 25, 2007)

Congrats  , man their tiny 8)


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2007)

WOW, I think they're more tiny than gambians.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow, so tiny... can they even eat D. melanogaster?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 26, 2007)

What a cute thumb,,,, Oh sorry what cute baby!


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 26, 2007)

Cute little mantids.


----------



## mrblue (Sep 26, 2007)

ive never seen this species offered, which seems strange seeing as theyre native.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies!

I found some spring tails in my natural gecko cage. They like the moist co-co medium. So far I have had a nymph hatch out every day.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 27, 2007)

Very cool. If you end up with more than you need, PM me. :wink:


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice! way to go Mikhails  best of luck with them, very skittish little creatures.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Sep 30, 2007)

Will do!  



> Very cool. If you end up with more than you need, PM me. :wink:


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Sep 30, 2007)

Yen, Thank you!

I really thought the ootheca were infertile, I am still getting babies every day. Through, It's only one nymph a day. Becuase the first ootheca she laid was not fertile. Only her second ootheca, nymphs started hatching out. Maybe she can fertilize her eggs without a male?



> Nice! way to go Mikhails  best of luck with them, very skittish little creatures.


----------



## Hypoponera (Oct 2, 2007)

Mikhail,

How many nymphs have you gotten? How well are they eating? How many have you lost? Hopefully none! Will they only take springtails or have they gone after small fruit flies? I had an adult female that would happily take house flies, but the adult male wouldn't go for anything bigger then _D. hydei_! About how long are the L1 nymphs?

Outstanding accomplishment! I hope your nymphs do well. I would rather get some from you in the future rather then having to find them in the wild! I found mine purely by dumb luck! But mine did not mate and all died.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 2, 2007)

MikhailsDinos said:


> Yen, Thank you! I really thought the ootheca were infertile, I am still getting babies every day. Through, It's only one nymph a day. Becuase the first ootheca she laid was not fertile. Only her second ootheca, nymphs started hatching out. Maybe she can fertilize her eggs without a male?


It does sound strange Mikhails. How are the babies doing? the hatching pattern reminds me of _Brunneria Borealis _.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi,

Only 4 have hatched out &amp; they are taking spring tails every day. One of them has molted. I'm just lucky I had spring tails living in my gecko cages. I'm hoping that they will take the small fruit flies soon? But, If you have the right food on hand they are easy. I don't know what it will be like later on, I think it will only get easier. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for a male &amp; female.

The adult female I had, Would also eat house flies. Sometimes she would take roaches too.

I would have to see how long they are? But, A lot smaller than most mantis nymphs. They are about the size of the smaller fruit flies. I will let you know exact length soon.

Thank you! If I get this species going, I will let you know when I have some available.



Hypoponera said:


> Mikhail,How many nymphs have you gotten? How well are they eating? How many have you lost? Hopefully none! Will they only take springtails or have they gone after small fruit flies? I had an adult female that would happily take house flies, but the adult male wouldn't go for anything bigger then _D. hydei_! About how long are the L1 nymphs?
> 
> Outstanding accomplishment! I hope your nymphs do well. I would rather get some from you in the future rather then having to find them in the wild! I found mine purely by dumb luck! But mine did not mate and all died.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 2, 2007)

It was very strange, The first ootheca she laid was dry inside. The second, Well it's hatching. :blink: 

All the nymphs are doing very well &amp; are eating spring tails. I'm hoping that I have a female &amp; male out of the nymphs that hatched. The hatching is not over yet, They are still hatching out. But, Now I get a nymph every two days &amp; not every day. It only gets longer every time one hatches out.

I would love to keep Brunneria Borealis, In the future.



yen_saw said:


> It does sound strange Mikhails. How are the babies doing? the hatching pattern reminds me of _Brunneria Borealis _.


----------



## Xenomantis (Oct 2, 2007)

MikhailsDinos said:


> Yen, Thank you! I really thought the ootheca were infertile, I am still getting babies every day. Through, It's only one nymph a day. Becuase the first ootheca she laid was not fertile. Only her second ootheca, nymphs started hatching out. Maybe she can fertilize her eggs without a male?


I think there is atleast one mantid species that regularly lays fertile ooths without male fertilization. Watch the nymphs and see if they're all female. That would be a major sign that they're basically genetic clones of their mother with no male's genetics mixed in.


----------



## Hypoponera (Oct 2, 2007)

_Brunneria borealis_ does reproduce without males. Several other species may do that as well, but not known for certain. The females of _B. borealis_ have no choice as the male sex is unknown.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi, to all fellow friends!

Good news, I had some Litaneutria minor nymphs hatch out this week, so far i'm getting a hatch- ling every day. They hatched out of a year old ootheca &amp; I was just about to through them out, it's a good thing I did not.  I'm ordering some spring tails for the newly hatched nymphs. Hopefully this time it will all work out. On top of this, I soon will be hunting for some wild Litaneutria minor &amp; hope to get this species more common in captivity. Wish me luck.

I will try &amp; get some pictures up soon.  

Thanks again

Mikhail


----------



## darkspeed (Apr 6, 2008)

A year old ooth hatched?? Thats amazing.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Apr 8, 2008)

It's going on 10 months now, so yes about a year. I think so too!  I've got 3 nymphs so far &amp; the spring tails will be here on Friday, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for success.

Thanks again

Mikhail



DARKSPEED said:


> A year old ooth hatched?? Thats amazing.


----------

